# Apple Mail, Firefox and Safari not working



## gbg000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Apple Mail, Firefox and Safari not working on MacBook Air. Stopped suddenly last night on this and MacbookPro but is back on the Pro. With Mail I get the message:

Alert
There may be a problem with the mail server or network. Verify the settings for the account "iCloud" or try again.

The server returned the error: The connection to the server "p04-imap.mail.me.com" on port 993 timed out.

Password is ok for mail but incoming Mail server "p04-imap.mail.me.com" is greyed out.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd guess you have a setting messed up.

If you can't find the source of the problem..... my last resort would be to reinstall everything to get proper settings. If it were me I would trash any and all files related to Safari in various libraries, etc. and reinstall Safari. If that doesn't work reinstall the OS and Safari so you know that all the basic settings should be right.

I'm probably all wet, but if I were you when you do get if fixed *take screen shots of all the settings* so you how it should be set when working OK!


----------

